# Residential Academy in AZ



## Desert Hound (Jun 8, 2017)

"The Barça Academy will train boys and girls between 12 and 19 years of age who will compete in the top division of the US Soccer Development Academy’s youth categories"

https://www.fcbarcelona.com/club/news/2016-2017/fc-barcelona-grande-sports-world-create-residential-academy-arizona-usa


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 8, 2017)

And another related article. https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/grande-barcelona-announce-historic-academy_aid41935


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 8, 2017)

Will 


Desert Hound said:


> "The Barça Academy will train boys and girls between 12 and 19 years of age who will compete in the top division of the US Soccer Development Academy’s youth categories"
> 
> https://www.fcbarcelona.com/club/news/2016-2017/fc-barcelona-grande-sports-world-create-residential-academy-arizona-usa


Will they have a girls side in the DA?
Or is the residential program only for boys?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 8, 2017)

Sandypk said:


> Will
> 
> Will they have a girls side in the DA?
> Or is the residential program only for boys?


It appears to be the case. Granted we will have to wait and see.


----------

